# Taking a Hedgehog Home from the Breeder



## SlidZero (Dec 3, 2011)

We are picking up our hedgehog in a few weeks and the drive home from the breeder is about 15 minutes. What is the best way to take the hedgie home? She won't know us and in Colorado it is most likely going to be cold. Suggestions?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The best way to transport her would be to get a hard-sided cat carrier. Make sure you have some fleece blankies you can stuff it with for snuggling in, and I would suggest getting some handwarmers so you can stick one in there for her to cuddle up to. Just make sure you wrap it in a blanket or put it in something so that she won't get burned by it. Also make sure the car is warmed up before you take her from the house to the car, and keep a blanket over the carrier to keep wind from blowing right through it. She should be fine as long as you keep her warm enough, 15 minutes is a short drive.  Can't wait to see pics!


----------

